
Why you can’t call nuts, avocados, olives, or salmon “healthy” - kawera
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/11/why-you-cant-call-nuts-healthy-according-to-the-government
======
nyc111
Both Kind and the government are wrong because they assume implicitly and
without justification that human body works the same way for everybody. This
is not true. Everyone is different, what is healthy for me may not be healthy
for you.

[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-20/diets-should-be-
tailor...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-20/diets-should-be-tailored-to-
person's-gut-microbiome-study/6956436)

In fact, salmon is one of the most allergenic foods in existence. This also
shows why it is wrong to classify a food as "healthy" or not.

